# Boy's First Kill



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

Nothing like watching your boy stalk a cotton tail with his first bow. This was taking at our deer lease in South Texas.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Way to go dad. Nice shot!!!!!!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

That's a great start, congrats to the young man and also a pat on the back for you dad!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

SWEET!!!

Nice shot too.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Please tell the hunter congrats from me and the girls.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

Tell him congratulations. He will be hooked for life now!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

kewl, I bet he can hardly wait till deer season.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Awesome pic's, and high five's to the young man. 

These are the time's that will last you both forever. 

LAter,
SR


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice, congrats to the boy and the dad.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone, this website is great. My boy is the most serious outdoors kid I have ever been around, if he is not shooting his deer rifle, shooting his bow, or just hanging out with hunters at the lease, he is just not happy. I just hope I can keep him entertained for years to come. He already wants to Elk hunt, mule deer hunt, axis hunt.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

My son just read this forum and the first thing he said was,you did not put on there that I am ready to go moose hunting, bear hunting, buffalo hunting, proghorn hunting, and any other type of hunting that he could think of. He is so ready to build his collection. He can't sleep at night when he knows he will be in the woods the next day. Again thanks to everyone's kind words.


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

Great to see kid taking up bows at a young age.

Congrats


----------

